# Game: Remodel my kitchen!



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

OK, this is more for fun... but here are some pre-pics of my kitchen that I am 75% through remodeling. . . just curious... what would YOU do if you had this to work with. . . when I'm done, I'll post the finished product


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Looks great! Perhaps you should be more specific? Is there something you're on the fence with?

Since you're 75% there's really nothing else I can think of other then a full backsplash and designer outlet covers. If you it were me, I'd consider a real exhaust and which gets rid of the cabinets above the stove. Semi-easy project if your place is single story with attic access. Another consideration would be a microwave in that space, more or less just free up potential counter space.


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

preliminary pics coming in. . .still got some cleanup work to do but here it is so far:

- Granite counter tops
- New undermount sink
- New 'silent' garbage disposal (godsend)
- Glasss tile backsplash, custom blend - medium grey grout
- New microwave hood
- converted old cabinet to "wine rack"
- black rocker switches, GFIs, and outlets w/ stainless wall plates
- New halogen pendant lamp replacing old recessed lamp


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Very nice. I was going to suggest granite and undermount sink, however you weren't specific enough to mention counters were part of the 75% done. Great job on the wine rack, was it already the same color as the cabinets or did you have to stain match it? One last thing I'd consider if I were you. I DIDN'T do this when I tiled my backsplash but wish I had. Notice how you have a stairway going from base cabinets to the uppers? What about cutting them in half and having a straight line?


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

Bacardi 151 said:


> Very nice. I was going to suggest granite and undermount sink, however you weren't specific enough to mention counters were part of the 75% done. Great job on the wine rack, was it already the same color as the cabinets or did you have to stain match it? One last thing I'd consider if I were you. I DIDN'T do this when I tiled my backsplash but wish I had. Notice how you have a stairway going from base cabinets to the uppers? What about cutting them in half and having a straight line?


yeah the stairstep is there to stay  I cutting glass tile isnt something i can do very well. . . 

As for the wine rack, i took the old 15" cabinet and basically cut it in half and use the extra pieces for the dividers so didnt need to stain match. One thing I may end up doing is..... ugh..... moving the microwave down a few inches. My wife and i both agreed to put it up higher but we both must stand on tip-toes to see inside; makes it difficult to cook. I do not savor moving it though as it would require the removal of some tile... :furious:


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I noticed the height of the microwave too! I was wondering if everyone in the house was in the NBA. 

Conversely, my microwave is mounted too LOW, so I have to bend over to see the controls on the stove. I haven't bothered removing it from the wall yet to see what a pain it would be to raise it. It's pretty low on the project list.


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

perpetual98 said:


> I noticed the height of the microwave too! I was wondering if everyone in the house was in the NBA.
> 
> Conversely, my microwave is mounted too LOW, so I have to bend over to see the controls on the stove. I haven't bothered removing it from the wall yet to see what a pain it would be to raise it. It's pretty low on the project list.


hehe, well I am 6' and wife is about 5'6' so we're not tiny... we were fooled b/c the control panel is on the bottom of the door and at eye level. . . and we cook a lot and ofetn with large kettels so wanted to make sure we had sufficient clearance. Crazy what a couple inches will do but yeah, i'm going to take it down a bit - but like you, its low on the list


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

It looks great! The new countertop, sink, and backsplash make a huge difference.


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

What are your plans for the dining room area?


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks all - finally completed the project last night. New light fixture, fresh paint, and a good cleaning. 

Dining room area... you mean in front of the large window? We're going to go with a minimalist design and get a square table with some highback leather chairs. I am going to built some vertical wine racks to attach to the walls... the racks that hold the bottles by the neck. 

The wife is telling me now that she found some other backsplsh tile she likes better than what we have. . . i handed her a chisel and told her to get crackin'


----------

